# Garder BOOTCAMP avec clean install El Capitain ?



## kranker (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac late 2012, avec Moutain Lion et une partition Bootcamp. Je l'utilise avec Parallel 8 depuis OSX.

J'aimerais faire une clean install de El capitain à partir d'un clone de mon système qui contiendra l'install El Capitain dans son dossier App.

Est ce que je peux conserver ma partition Bootcamp actuelle, sera-t-elle reconnue après un formatage et une install de El Capitain sur la partition Macintosh  HD ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Décembre 2015)

Salut

Quel intérêt d'une partition bootcamp pour l'utiliser avec Parallels?
Si tu ne l'utilises que sous Parallels, le plus simple serait de l'importer dans Parallels, puis de faire l'install El Capitan.
Par contre il faudra peut être mettre à jour Parallels du coup.

@+


----------



## kranker (30 Décembre 2015)

Et bien ma partition Bootcamp montée dans Parallels me semble plus performante qu'une machine virtuelle simple.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2015)

Dans ce cas, tu ne la touches pas. Parallels devrait être capable de la démarrer. 
Tu ne formates que la partition Mac et tu fais l'install dessus.
Par contre sous El Capitan, il faudra mettre Parallels à jour : http://www.itwire.com/business-it-n...rns-of-desktop-8---el-capitan-incompatibility


----------



## kranker (31 Décembre 2015)

Et oui c'est justement pour ça, j'ai acheté leur offre promotionnelle d'upgrade vers Parallels 11... problème Parallels 11 n'est pas compatible avec Mountain Lion.. 
Cela dit vu que je fais un import de bootcamp je pourrai le réimporté après une nouvelle install de Parallels.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2015)

Normalement oui.
Si tu as un clone de ton Mountain Lion, en cas de malheur, tu pourras toujours le remettre.


----------



## kranker (31 Décembre 2015)




----------



## kranker (31 Décembre 2015)

Donc pour conclure ma partition bootcamp sera bien reconnue en passant de Mountain Lion à El Capitain. Et je n'ai pas besoin de la toucher.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas si elle rebootera en Bootcamp, mais je pense que PD11 devrait la reconnaitre. Attention aux surprises quand même.
Si tu as vraiment des truc importants dessus, il faudrait utiliser winclone : http://twocanoes.com/products/mac/winclone pour sauver ta partition Bootcamp.

Pour + de sécurité, j'importerai l'image dans PD8 pour en faire une machine virtuelle, que PD11 saura exploiter.
Ceinture et bretelles.


----------



## kranker (31 Décembre 2015)

QU'est ce que tu entends par importer l'image ?
Actuellement dans PD8 j'ai fait Fichier / importer Bootcamp, et je la démarre comme une simple machine virtuelle sous OS.
Pour la performance je me trompe peut être, c'est vrai que ca serait plus simple de ne pas avoir cette partition.
J'ai bien fait un winclone en tout cas.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

Avoir Windows sur une partition BootCamp permet de démarrer le Mac dessus lorsqu'on a besoin de plus de puissance sous Windows tout en l'utilisant en virtualisation via Parallels Desktop ou VMWare Fusion. 

C'est donc la solution la plus souple pour qui a besoin de Windows. 

Aucun problème pour continuer à booter sur cette partition une fois mise à jour la partition OSX vers El Capitan. 

Le Mac qui sait booter sur Windows via cette partition BootCamp, saura toujours le faire après mise à jour de l'autre partition (cette partition BootCamp n'étant pas modifiée en quoi que ce soit....)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2015)

kranker a dit:


> QU'est ce que tu entends par importer l'image ?
> Actuellement dans PD8 j'ai fait Fichier / importer Bootcamp, et je la démarre comme une simple machine virtuelle sous OS.
> Pour la performance je me trompe peut être, c'est vrai que ca serait plus simple de ne pas avoir cette partition.
> J'ai bien fait un winclone en tout cas.


Voir ceci : http://kb.parallels.com/fr/113658


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

Ca permet d'importer une partition BootCamp pour en faire une simple machine virtuelle.... Mais comme je le disais plus haut, la solution BootCamp me semble beaucoup plus flexible car elle permet aussi de démarrer le Mac directement sur Windows et pas uniquement de travailler en virtualisation.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2015)

En fait ce serait une sécurité pour le cas où la partition BootCamp ne fonctionnerai plus. Donc à supprimer après vérif que tout fonctionne après la migration.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

C'est pas faux.... Meme si il a aussi une copie via WinClone lui permettant de restaurer si nécessaire la partition BootCamp, on n'est jamais trop prudent!


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un pépin, j'ai fait 2 clones de mon Moutain Lion sur deux disque différents afin d'installer en clean install El Capitain. Lorsque j'ai booté sur l'un des clones je n'ai pas eu de problème mais lorsque j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque pour formater MacintoshHD le message "impossible de démonter le disque" est apparu, je l'ai alors démonté manuellement en le glissant sur la corbeille, et lorsque j'ai relancé l'utilitaire pour le formater, il était grisé, mais lorsque j'ai lancé ma procédure de formatage, l'ordi à planté, écran gris avec message "votre ordi a rencontré un problème et va redémarré... il redémarre ensuite sans cesse et le message réapparait.
Même chose lorsque je boote sur mon autre backup, sur n'importe quel backup il fait ça et également sur la partition Macintosh HD...

Qu'est ce que je peux tenter ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Salut

Que te renvoie dans le trerminal (Application/Utilitaire/Terminal) un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Je n'arrive plus à démarrer sur aucune des partitions.

Par contre quand il reboote depuis le message d'erreur sur fond d'écran gris, il arrive qu'il y aie un écran noir avec des lignes de code ou ils parlent de Kernel.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Peux-tu poster une photo?


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Voilà ce que j'ai réussi à prendre ca dure quelques secondes.

Je n'arrive plus non plus à démarrer avec le Pomme+R


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Il faudrait tenter de démarrer sur une clé d'installation.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Je crains que le disque dur soit mort et que meme la partition Recovery soit inaccessible....
Il faudrait peut être essayer de le déconnecter en ouvrant le Mac pour verifier que ça permet alors de booter sur l'un des clones

(Booter sur clé USB risque de conduire au meme plantage qui doit se produire au moment où le Mac passe en revue les disques connectés et tombe sur ce disque interne moribond)


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Comment aurais je pu le cramer juste en tentant de le formater :-(

Je vais tenter la clé de Boot.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je crains que le disque dur soit mort et que meme la partition Recovery soit inaccessible....
> Il faudrait peut être essayer de le déconnecter en ouvrant le Mac pour verifier que ça permet alors de booter sur l'un des clones
> 
> (Booter sur clé USB risque de conduire au meme plantage qui doit se produire au moment où le Mac passe en revue les disques connectés et tombe sur ce disque interne moribond)


Si le disque est mort, il n'empêcherait pas, à mon avis de booter sur un support externe.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Wait and see.... Tout est possible.
Le pb est que meme en bootant sur support externe, il y a un moment où le Mac accède à chacun des disques connectés. Un probleme de lecture sur l'un des disques (ou la lecture d'une info incohérente) peut provoquer un KP

Mais attendons le retour de kranker


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Curieux j'ai tenté de démarrer sur Bootcamp, il a fait un scandisk windows puis a voulu rebooté sur Mac, j'ai retenté de booter sur bootcamp et là il a réussi à démarrer sur windows, par contre la partition Mac n'apparait plus.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Clée de boot prête avec El Capitain, j'ai réussi à booter dessus, une barre de progression est en cours.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Bon ça sent pas bon du tout cette affaire, il arrive à booter sur la clé, mais je ne peux ni installer El Capitain ni restaurer à partir d'une partition BOOTCAMP. Je ne peux pas non plus effacer la partition MacintoshHD à partir de l'utilitaire disque de la clé. En fait il ne veux peux rien faire à la partition Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Quand tu es sur la clé, que te renvoient dans le terminal (menu Utilitaires/Terminal en fermant la fenêtre avec 4 choix) :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*
Pour le 2ème message, ta clé date-t-elle d'avant la mi-février? 
Si oui il y a un problème de date. Voir ceci : #2


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

La partition MacintoshHD n'apparait plus dans les partitions de boot au démarrage, seule une recovery 10.8.2 et les autres apparaissent, et la recovery plante également...

Par contre si depuis l'utilitaire disque de la clé USB je fais ouvrir image disque, je vois Macintosh HD et je peux le parcourir sans problème.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Donne les retours des 2 commandes proposées plus haut.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Quand tu es sur la clé, que te renvoient dans le terminal (menu Utilitaires/Terminal en fermant la fenêtre avec 4 choix) :
> *diskutil list
> diskutil cs list*
> Pour le 2ème message, ta clé date-t-elle d'avant la mi-février?
> Si oui il y a un problème de date. Voir ceci : #2



Voilà ce que me renvoient ces deux commandes:
Ma clé de 15gigas a plus de 5ans et la copie de EL CAPITAIN sur mon backup (superdupper) doit dater de Noël.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

J'ai modifié la date et l'installer est en marche, il reste 10 minutes pour la mise à jour....pas de message d'erreur pour le moment.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Bon en fait c'etait juste une préparation à l'installation ou il vérifiait l'image EL CAPITAIN, il est bloqué à "Préparation de l'installation. Votre ordinateur redémarrera automatiquement.....  Il reste environ 1 seconde."


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2016)

kranker a dit:


> Bon en fait c'etait juste une préparation à l'installation ou il vérifiait l'image EL CAPITAIN, il est bloqué à "Préparation de l'installation. Votre ordinateur redémarrera automatiquement..... Il reste environ 1 seconde."


Patiente, car cette dernière seconde peut-être très longue, n'essaye pas d'arrêter ou de relancer ton Mac.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

kranker a dit:


> Bon en fait c'etait juste une préparation à l'installation ou il vérifiait l'image EL CAPITAIN, il est bloqué à "Préparation de l'installation. Votre ordinateur redémarrera automatiquement.....  Il reste environ 1 seconde."


Ahhh non maintenant il n'affiche plus que il reste "0 secondes." Oui oui avec un S. Et il vient de redémarrer


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Patiente, car cette dernière seconde peut-être très longue, n'essaye pas d'arrêter ou de relancer ton Mac.


Effectivement il vient de redémarrer et ca à l'air d'installer tout doucement depuis ma clé qui doit être en USB1.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Toute la subtilité est dans ce S
Comme disait Devos: 3 fois RIEN c'est déjà quelque chose!


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Outch! En usb1 ca va prendre des plombes! Il y a plusieurs Go a copier!!!

En fait, je suis prêt à parier que c'est une clé usb2 et qu'elle est moins vieille que ce que tu penses.... Parce que une clé de 8 Go je ne pense pas que ca existait du temps des clés en usb1


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Outch! En usb1 ca va prendre des plombes! Il y a plusieurs Go a copier!!!


On peut lui dire, à demain. 

Je rigole, mais c'est vrai que ça va se trainer lamentablement.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Et zut: 







Tout ça à cause de chrome qui m'a mis la pression en me disant qu'il ne serait bientôt plus mis à jour sur mon vieux Moutain Lion.


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2016)

C'est ton disque dur qui pose réellement problème. Par contre, tu me parais un peu trop pressé et tu devrais suivre à la lettre en prenant ton temps toutes les indications/manipulations demandées de *jeanjd63*.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Peux-tu redémarrer sur la clé et là fermer la fenêtre d'installation puis via menu Utilitaires terminal donner les retours de :
*diskutil list*
(les premières lignes seulement) et
*diskutil cs list*


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Les effets moirés de la photo d'écran, c'est juste dû à des artefacts de la prise de vue? Ou l'écran se présente vraiment comme ca???


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

Oui c'est dans le message #28 en page 2 les deux pièces jointes sont le résultat de ces commandes.

Je les remets:









Par ailleurs le SOS me dit ça:


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2016)

kranker a dit:


> Oui c'est dans le message #28 en page 2 les deux pièces jointes sont le résultat de ces commandes.


Quand on te demande de faire quelque chose, c'est de recommencer à zéro, pas de faire un Copier/Coller, car entretemps tu as pas mal bidouillé sans donner les bonnes valeurs. A toi de voir, si tu veux encore perdre du temps, je dis ça, hein.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un fusion drive, non?
Le regroupement des 2 disques (le SSD et le HDD) en un seul volume logique doit avoir pris un coup lors du formattage avorté...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Oups pardon, j'avais pas vu ta réponse post #28.
Oui c'est un fusion Drive.
On va tenter de le détruire et ensuite de le recréer. Attention tu vas perdre ta partition bootcamp:
Tu vas faire dans le terminal un :
*diskutil cs delete 5529F00F-CD1C-491B-BEE0-93CF67427C91*
Ensuite tu redonneras le retour de :
*diskutil list
*


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oups pardon, j'avais pas vu ta réponse post #28.
> Oui c'est un fusion Drive.
> On va tenter de le détruire et ensuite de le recréer. Attention tu vas perdre ta partition bootcamp:
> Tu vas faire dans le terminal un :
> ...



Tanpis pour Bootcamp en vitrualisation ca marchait aussi bien.

Voilà le résultat:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Peux-tu donner le retour de :
*diskutil cs list*


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Peux-tu donner le retour de :
> *diskutil cs list*


No CoreStrage logical volume groups found

Et en fond y'a la fenêtre qui me demande de choisir la langue pour poursuivre l'install...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Donc on va recréer le Fusion Drive :
tu vas taper :
*diskutil cs create "Fusion Drive" /dev/disk0 /dev/disk1*
A la fin tu vas récupérer un LvgUUID (série de chiffres et de lettres)
et tu vas faire :
*diskutil cs createVolume LvgUUID jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%*
Et là tu vas remplacer *LvgUUID *par la série de chiffres et de lettres récupérés ci-dessus.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc on va recréer le Fusion Drive :
> tu vas taper :
> *diskutil cs create "Fusion Drive" /dev/disk0 /dev/disk1*
> A la fin tu vas récupérer un LvgUUID (série de chiffres et de lettres)
> ...



Au poil:





Maintenant je peux tenter de booter sur mon clone superdupper et installer CAPITAIN à partir de lui ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Si ton clone fonctionne oui. Par contre avec le clone tu restaureras la version clonée.
Ensuite tu pourras la mettre à niveau avec El Capitan.
Sinon partir de la clé.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si ton clone fonctionne oui. Par contre avec le clone tu restaureras la version clonée.
> Ensuite tu pourras la mettre à niveau avec El Capitan.
> Sinon partir de la clé.


En fait je veux démarrer de mon clone, qui contient l'install de EL CAPITAIN (dans appli), installer EL CAPITAIN à partir de là donc et ensuite faire un rapatriement des données.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

kranker a dit:


> En fait je veux démarrer de mon clone, qui contient l'install de EL CAPITAIN (dans appli), installer EL CAPITAIN à partir de là donc et ensuite faire un rapatriement des données.


Go


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Go



Et bien merci pour ton aide en tout cas ! Je n'avais pas vraiment la possibilité de l'amener en réparation et heureusement que j'avais 2 clones et un time machine avec toutes mes données.
D'ailleurs, vaut il mieux après la réinstall rapatrier les données depuis le clone Moutain lion ou le Timemachine ?

Par ailleurs la question initiale de ce post était peut on garder Bootcamp avec une clean install EL capitain, on dirait que depuis Mountain Lion pour moi ça a merdé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Ça a booté là ?


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ça a booté là ?


 
OUIIII c'est même installé ( en USB3 ca va quand même plus vite ) j'en suis à l'étape transfère de données justement avec comme choix mon clone ou mon time machine.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Super.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Super.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

Super.


----------



## kranker (22 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Super.


Oui merci, et aurais tu un avis sur la meilleure source pour le transfert des infos (timemachine ou clone)? Les listings sont les mêmes mais avec des variations de quelques centaines de mega entre chaque dossier de l'une à l'autre.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2016)

kranker a dit:


> Oui merci, et aurais tu un avis sur la meilleure source pour le transfert des infos (timemachine ou clone)? Les listings sont les mêmes mais avec des variations de quelques centaines de mega entre chaque dossier de l'une à l'autre.


Non pas d'expérience. J'aurais tendance à privilégier clone.


----------

